# Merry crimbo scottish member's



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Just going to wish all you folk's a merry crimbo as tomorrow and the next few day's are going to be pandemonium:doublesho

So merry crimbo folk's, hope santa's good to all


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Merry xmas all :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Same to yourself have a good one


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

Enjoy xmas folks. Try not to clean the car after xmas meal now


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

aaronfife said:


> Enjoy xmas folks. Try not to clean the car after xmas meal now


LOL:lol:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

yeah, merry xmas guys, hope you all have a good one, and the weatherman is kind(ish) to us as well :thumb:


----------



## Hairy Pete (Oct 2, 2012)

aaronfife said:


> Enjoy xmas folks. Try not to clean the car after xmas meal now


Might have to....I know I have some Mitchell and King wax coming from Santa!


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Merry Christmas all :thumb: I'll be happy if it stops raining for a day.


----------



## seany (Mar 27, 2008)

Merry christmas everyone, hope Santa empties his sack all over your living rooms.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

GolfFanBoy said:


> Merry Christmas all :thumb: I'll be happy if it stops raining for a day.


Same to yourself:thumb:


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Merry christmas guys, hope santas good!


----------



## Bspointer (Dec 1, 2012)

Merry Christmas all, have a good day!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Bspointer said:


> Merry Christmas all, have a good day!


Same to your self


----------



## afcbob (May 20, 2012)

Yeah Merry christmas everyone


----------



## Hoovie (Sep 3, 2008)

And back at y'all


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Merry Christmas to all. Hope you and your family have a fantastic day!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Merry Christmas to all and here's hoping Santa brings you some nice goodies! :thumb:

Best wishes for 2013 also! 

Alan W


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Happy Christmas everyone! :thumb:


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

What they said ^^^:thumb:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas and all the best for the new year.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Merry Christmas ladies and gent's.. 

I'll be working tomorrow much like today, so won't get a chance to pop on til later.
no goodies for me unfortunately Alan.. unless your ready to part with that R32 as my xmas gift


----------



## mgkars (Dec 17, 2011)

Merry crimbo guys


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> Merry Christmas ladies and gent's..
> 
> I'll be working tomorrow much like today, so won't get a chance to pop on til later.
> no goodies for me unfortunately Alan.. unless your ready to part with that R32 as my xmas gift


Hey Craig, are you Cheffing again? 

No detailing goodies here either so you're not alone. 

The R32 is still a here for a while I think  until I can find a suitable replacement. 

Merry Crimbo everyone! 

Alan W


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Alan W said:


> Hey Craig, are you Cheffing again?
> 
> No detailing goodies here either so you're not alone.
> 
> ...


no, least that would have been warm in the kitchens lol.. got a car here.

does that mean when you find a suitable replacement your giving me the R32? :lol: Nick told me you were shopping down crawley 

Hope you enjoyed your xmas mate :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> Merry Christmas ladies and gent's..
> 
> I'll be working tomorrow much like today, so won't get a chance to pop on til later.
> no goodies for me unfortunately Alan.. unless your ready to part with that R32 as my xmas gift


Don't work to hard and hope gets the R32 :thumb: I didn't get the M3 again this year but a razor and wine gums great for detailing :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

haha.. can't beat a couple wine gums (like the red ones myself)


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> haha.. can't beat a couple wine gums (like the red ones myself)


Well it beats the socks oh also got a DVD yippee


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

haha... more than me mate...

Santa brought me nowt :lol: must have been a naughty boy!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> haha... more than me mate...
> 
> Santa brought me nowt :lol: must have been a naughty boy!


Yes I was watching a film and they were going thought the naughty list thought I saw your name this will be the reason:lol:
Never mind I will get you a couple of haddocks the next time you visit:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Plenty haddock where he stays Derek  :lol:


----------



## mikey_d (May 2, 2011)

hope every one had a good day


----------



## lewiss (Dec 26, 2012)

merry xmas to all


----------

